# Cutest Puppy Halloween Costume



## madmaximus (Jul 23, 2007)

Not mine but I wish he was!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

that is too cute! I wouldn't ever put him down!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

How adorable!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Not only is this an adorable pup, but what a clever costume!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Aw, soooo cute!!!


----------

